# Redeeming points



## Guest_rile42_* (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm planning a trip from Cleveland to LA on the SWC. My question is, can I use my AGR points from Toledo to LA round-trip coach (two zones), pay for the fare from Cleveland to Toledo both ways and also pay for a sleeper round trip between Chicago and LA?


----------



## PRR 60 (Nov 20, 2007)

Guest_rile42_* said:


> I'm planning a trip from Cleveland to LA on the SWC. My question is, can I use my AGR points from Toledo to LA round-trip coach (two zones), pay for the fare from Cleveland to Toledo both ways and also pay for a sleeper round trip between Chicago and LA?


Yes, no.

Yes, you can pay for the segment between Cleveland and Toledo and then get a two-zone award ticket between Toledo and LA. You have to book the segments separately: the award through AGR and the paid ticket through Amtrak.

No, you cannot book an AGR coach award and then pay to upgrade to sleeper. You have to get a sleeper award to use AGR for sleeper travel. The only exception is that you could buy a space-available on board upgrade after you board the SWC. If a sleeper is important for your overnight travel (and it would be for me), then the on board upgrade may be too big a gamble.


----------



## Guest_rile42_* (Nov 20, 2007)

That answered what I need to know. Now, if I did redeem for a sleeper, would my wife also have to redeem hers for a sleeper?


----------



## AlanB (Nov 20, 2007)

Guest_rile42_* said:


> That answered what I need to know. Now, if I did redeem for a sleeper, would my wife also have to redeem hers for a sleeper?


No, if you redeem points for a sleeper, then your wife goes along for free, no points and no extra money. She also gets all meals included too. The points are good for however many people fit into the room, so in the case of a family room, one award would allow 2 adults and 2 kids to travel in the room.

Just make sure that you tell the agent when booking that your wife is traveling with you, as they still need to put that into the computer such that you both get tickets.


----------



## had8ley (Nov 20, 2007)

AlanB said:


> Guest_rile42_* said:
> 
> 
> > That answered what I need to know. Now, if I did redeem for a sleeper, would my wife also have to redeem hers for a sleeper?
> ...


Alan;

Great point; security is getting a little tighter lately and on board train crews are asking for tickets that match a photo I.D. It would certainly be a shame if a trip was ruined under the assumption that only one ticket was necessary after redeeming AGR points for a sleeper.


----------

